# 168 gram bars, thank you Zipp!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

These bars are really just a great design. Much less less than the WCS bars and they are butter smooth. Oh did I mention they weigh around 80 grams less than them!? Look pretty too!

K


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

How much???


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I believe retail on them is $300+? If their wheels are as nice as their bars I can see a set of 303's in my future. I was told they would work as daily training wheels, so hummm.

K


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

what have you used to mount the polar on the stem? i´ve been wondering about mounting mine like that but haven´t worked out how to do it without 'adapting' the watch. taking the straps off is easy enough, but what did you do after that?

thanks

foz


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

ya gotta get the Zipp stem, too, if you're feeling like burning money on that stuff. It looks really badass with the bar.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

It does, but it is heavy. Ride the bars if you ever get a chance, far from burning money. Probably my happiest purchase of this build! Next may be a Syntace just because it grips better.

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Weight Weenie?*



IUbike said:


> It does, but it is heavy. Ride the bars if you ever get a chance, far from burning money. Probably my happiest purchase of this build! Next may be a Syntace just because it grips better.
> 
> K


Dang you guys and your weight weenie stuff!

See you in April.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Juanmoretime said:


> Dang you guys and your weight weenie stuff!
> 
> See you in April.


Lord if only they knew what we do.  April shall be a great time, I need wheels for it, I should just do the 303's... that would land me squarely at 11.9 hopefully 

K


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*PM Bikemesenger.*



IUbike said:


> Lord if only they knew what we do.  April shall be a great time, I need wheels for it, I should just do the 303's... that would land me squarely at 11.9 hopefully
> 
> K


Tell him you need a demo of some uberlight wheelset for a day or two while in Chattanooga. It's easier on the pocketbook. With my tire change I'm at 12.9. It looks like I need a Ghisallo frame.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*If you like those...*



IUbike said:


> These bars are really just a great design. Much less less than the WCS bars and they are butter smooth. Oh did I mention they weigh around 80 grams less than them!? Look pretty too!
> 
> K


Check out their cranks. We weighed them in at 616 grams (175's) including bottom bracket, rings, bolts, everythnig. Super stiff, too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Sweet!*

What's your specs?
Why don't you list it on my site??


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Ask and you shall receive.*



DIRT BOY said:


> What's your specs?
> Why don't you list it on my site??


Frame: 1997 Litespeed Vortex Size 59 
Fork: 2005 Easton EC-90Sl straight leg 
Headset: Chris King 1” 
Headset Spacers: 1 5mm carbon 
Stem: Ritchey WCS tuned with titanium bolts 
Computer: Polar CS100. 
Handlebar: Kestrel EMS Pro SL 
Handlebar Tape: Cinelli black 
Handlebar plugs: Zipp carbonfiber. 
Cables: QBP Housing, Power Cordz shift cables and Campy brake cables. 
Saddle: Selle Iltalia SLR C64. 
Seatpost: New Ultimate 
Skewers: M2Racer quick release 
Front Derailleur: 2004 Campagnolo Record 10 tuned 
Rear Derailleur: 2004 Campagnolo Record 10 
Shift & Brake Levers: Campagnolo Record 10 Ultra 
Crank Set: Stronglight CT-2 172.5 
Bottom Bracket: Token 872CT 
Crank bolts: FSA M15 Alloy 
Cassette: Cycle-Dynamics 11-21 titanium 
Chain: KNC X10SL 
Brakes: Zero Gravity 
Wheelset: American Classic carbon tubulars 38mm rims 18 spoke front 24 rear Sapim C-Xray spokes 
Tires: Tufo S3 
Bottle: Cages: Token 16 gram carbon with Alloy bolts X 2 
Pedals: Speedplay X-1 with BTP alloy butterflies

Weight 12.9 lbs.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Juanmoretime said:


> Frame: 1997 Litespeed Vortex Size 59
> Fork: 2005 Easton EC-90Sl straight leg
> Headset: Chris King 1”
> Headset Spacers: 1 5mm carbon
> ...


I've been to your site although I was looking for Extralite items. I bought an Extralight seat clamp from you but it would hold my post. The clamp was compressed all the way and my post still slide down. My frame is fickled. I'll take a look at psoting.

Juan


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

jm3 said:


> Check out their cranks. We weighed them in at 616 grams (175's) including bottom bracket, rings, bolts, everythnig. Super stiff, too.


I have heard, but at 150lbs I am super happy with my sub 600 gram (complete) Pulsions . My build is as follows.

Frame: 2006 CR1 SL 56cm
Shifters: 2006 Record
F+R Derailleur: 2006 Record
Cranks: Pulsion 175 Compact
BB: American Classic
Stem: 120mm Ritchey WCS
Bars: Zipp SL 44cm
Post: M2 Racer
Clamp: M2 Racer
QR: M2 Racer
Cassette: KCNC 11-23
Brakes: ZG Ti
Chain: KMC SL
Wheels: Ksyrium SL 2006 (HEAVY)
Tires: GP 4000
Housing/Cables: Nokon
Saddles: AX Apollo or C64, whichever gets here first!

All is ready but the saddle, shall have photos later next week.

I am sure I am forgetting a few things but I will catch them at some point in time. I just really want to grab the new 303's as Zipp promises I can train on them!

Cheers,
K


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

IUbike said:


> I just really want to grab the new 303's as Zipp promises I can train on them!
> Cheers,
> K


If they extend that promise to the 202's I would be right in line for a set 

Your bike has really come a long way in a short time.
Very nice job!
Congrats


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Still liking the Zipp SL bars?*

I hope they feel as good as they look. I've been a faithful Deda Newton fan for years,but I sprung for something new for my Specialized Tarmac SL build. I also went with the Zipp stem as well,should be an awesome combo!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I do, I do, you will enjoy them as well! I also added a new set of 303's and weigh in at 12.72 lbs now  !

K


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

foz said:


> what have you used to mount the polar on the stem? i´ve been wondering about mounting mine like that but haven´t worked out how to do it without 'adapting' the watch. taking the straps off is easy enough, but what did you do after that?
> 
> thanks
> 
> foz


I have been using the atomic mount for a year. Works great. 

http://www.atomicmount.com/


----------

